# Dead



## bubforever (Jul 19, 2007)

Well its official Sheldon my Orchid mantis died today. He had a good run of 5 months. Here he is


----------



## Asa (Jul 19, 2007)

Sorry.  

Were you able to get him mated?


----------



## bubforever (Jul 19, 2007)

No i feel bad about that. I should have.


----------



## Asa (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh well. At least he lived a while.


----------



## bubforever (Jul 19, 2007)

True


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 19, 2007)

My orchid male died earlier this month also. I was kind of expecting it though.


----------



## Asa (Jul 19, 2007)

It's easy to see when they are about to die. It makes me so sad. It also confuses me.


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2007)

Ah well, it's just nature's way of saying you need to stock up your collection


----------



## Asa (Jul 20, 2007)

Or maybe not collect them :?


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2007)

> Or maybe not collect them :?


After keeping an adult orchid mantis for 5 months? I don't think so


----------



## Asa (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah, it's infectious. Gotta catch 'em all.


----------

